# question about hunting and guns



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

while i am waiting for my chickens and for the weather to quit being so dang cold! and in light of the war against the second amendment and such... I decided today to go to our local gun shop which here in happy hunting land is huge! I was overwhelmed! lol
The guys were awesome tho in helping me but I really need to learn more.
I am considering a 22 gauge shotgun to start with ... and the one i am looking at doesn't have big recoil so that will good seeing i am a vertically challenged gal at only 120 lbs. lol My goal is to learn to hunt as well as self protection for me and family. Hubby is NOT interested in learning this as he is about as citified as they come. He has not been the happiest with moving to the boonies only we are semi boonies as town is about a mile in a half away. 
Anyways, we got loads of wild turkeys here, deer, pheasants the whole nine yards and with the war on the 2nd amendment i have decided to stop dwadling and just go for it.
So..... can i get some good down to earth information and such as i learn this? 
All i have to do is go through a back ground check, and i can buy but need a special permit for a handgun which at this time i am not interested in. 
This saturday morning i am taking my kids to the archery range to try their hand at that as they are interested in that. 
but for me.... i want to learn how to shoot well but want info on what a good gun is or two if necessary .... but i am stupid to the lingo of this sport. 
oh and i am a member of the NRA only just no gun yet. The one my son in law gave me for those who remember is not an allowed gun for hunting in my area. i have to go way north in mn to use that one. 
thanks


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

A 20 gauge is a good, versatile firearm in your situation. A pump or autoloading action would be best but a single shot will work well too and costs about half as much. Look at some youth models for a better fit and lighter weight.

If you can take a hunter safety class it would help you a lot. You'd learn more about firearms, their safe handling and the laws pertaining to their use and transport. 

Gald you're joining the rest of us! Hunting and shooting are both fun and practical sports.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I strongly reccomend looking for a shooting club nearby and see if they have day passes and go when they are doing a trap shoot or maybe even a sporting clays. It has always been my experience if you show up to such an event (wouldn't take YOUR gun the first time) And express your intrest and desire to learn it the right way. YOu will get alot of really nice folks who are MORE than happy to assist you with advice and instruction. I say go on a day pass first justin case you would have the misfortune of finding the one club that is not the way I described. Nothing we could ever do here on line will compare to face to face instruction by someone who knows what they are doing. Hunters education classes are probably available as well but I find those in my state (MO) to be severely lacking for someone with no experience or guidance.

As for the gun I will as usual plug for a Mossberg Pump action. 20 ga is a great idea for you I think and they make the 500 in a youth/ladies model and in 20 ga. If that is too big they also now make some even smaller and more adjustable models I disremember their model numbers off hand but they looked very nice. And being mossberg I have faith that they will be excellent. Gimme a minute I'll find you a couple links.

I'd try giving these folks a holler. 
http://minnesotatrap.com/Programs/Minno-Club-Programs.htm
http://www.mnsportingclays.org/clubs.asp?state=MN

I"d be suprised if some of those clubs don't offer a training program and even if they don't I"ll betcha if you tell em up front you are new and wanna learn they will make one or at least find you a traiing buddy. I have always found shooters to be a cut above the rest of society 

Heres some shotguns I'd reccomend 
http://www.mossberg.com/products/shotguns/pump-action/mossberg-500-super-bantam (I'd suggest the combo so you will have a sighted rifled barrel for shooting slugs if you wanna deer hunt with it. )

Here's a lil bit smaller one http://www.mossberg.com/products/shotguns/pump-action/mossberg-505-youth (no combo though)

ANd a really small one http://www.mossberg.com/product/shotguns-pump-action-510-mini-super-bantam-all-purpose/50490 Again no combo slug barrel but I"ll bet you could get one for it. You can also get some girly pink cammo I think  I would make sure to get a 3" chamber so you can use em if you want to such as you get a chance to do some duck hunting or even for turkeys. Also of course you'd want to go to a cabellas or other really big gun store and get them to let you handle them to make sure they fit you well. don't want to get one to small and no adjust ment or too large etc. I like the ones I linked as I think they all had the adjustable stock systems.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

awesome!!! thanks for the great info!
I got a card to contact a instructor at the gun shop/range who will do a one on one but also they told me of several clubs i might check out too.
After the pres' speech this morning of his executive order threat against this i am going to go full hilt now and get positioned in this new venture. Great advice and info!!! thank you!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> I strongly reccomend looking for a shooting club nearby and see if they have day passes and go when they are doing a trap shoot or maybe even a sporting clays. It has always been my experience if you show up to such an event (wouldn't take YOUR gun the first time) And express your intrest and desire to learn it the right way. YOu will get alot of really nice folks who are MORE than happy to assist you with advice and instruction. I say go on a day pass first justin case you would have the misfortune of finding the one club that is not the way I described. Nothing we could ever do here on line will compare to face to face instruction by someone who knows what they are doing. Hunters education classes are probably available as well but I find those in my state (MO) to be severely lacking for someone with no experience or guidance.
> 
> As for the gun I will as usual plug for a Mossberg Pump action. 20 ga is a great idea for you I think and they make the 500 in a youth/ladies model and in 20 ga. If that is too big they also now make some even smaller and more adjustable models I disremember their model numbers off hand but they looked very nice. And being mossberg I have faith that they will be excellent. Gimme a minute I'll find you a couple links.
> 
> ...


I don't do girly.....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very welcome not sure what your budget is but don't forget to put up a little ammo. Until you get some training and learn what you preffer let me suggest a few things I think is what you'll wnat to have. 

2 3/4 number 8 shot might say upland game load on the box for dove, quail hunting.
2 3/4 number 6 shot Game load you'd want them for pheasant maybe quail rabbit and squirrel
2 3/4 7/8 oz slugs for deer and bad guys
2 3/4 and or 3" No 4 Buck for bad guys and large varmints like coyote
3" number 6 shot turkey
3" Steel shot or non toxic shot (could be bismuth or some others) will say for water foul legislation requires the use of non toxic shot for water fowl hunting. 

You can decide how much of each is ytour priority based on what you figure to hunt/shoot the most. 

For training and bird hunting the cheap bix 100 rnd boxes of the number 8 shot is about as cheap as you will find for bird hunting and training. may also find the big box number 6 shot for the rabbits pheasant aNd stuff. 

hope all this helps good luck and let us know what ya score and how your luck goes with training. I have my fingers crossed that shooters up north are a cool as they are down here.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnesota has a fine Firearms Safety Course(I was an instructor for 15 years). See here-----
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/firearms/index.html
They also have Advanced Hunter Ed classes which are species specific- deer or turkey might be good choices.
Picking a firearm is a rather personal thing(we are all different). I might suggest a Remington Express Youth model in 20 gauge as a good choice. Walmart or Mills Fleet Farm might be good places to get one at a low price. No matter what you decide take the safety class and urge your spouse to take it also. The class is for 11 year olds on up(many adults take the class). It will give you alot of knowledge.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I like a 12 GA but a 20 GA will get the job done. I also prefer a pump but a semi-auto has advantages including the fact that you don't have to remember to cycle the pump before firing the next shot. Some of the energy from firing a semi-auto goes into cycling the gun and effectively reduces the recoil. While I believe that someone your size should be able to handle a 12 GA a 20 GA might be an excellent place to start. If you are still worried about recoil you might want to pick up a gun with a threaded barrel so you can get a muzzle break. A muzzle break redirects some of the gasses so as to reduce recoil.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hiwall said:


> Minnesota has a fine Firearms Safety Course(I was an instructor for 15 years). See here-----
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/firearms/index.html
> They also have Advanced Hunter Ed classes which are species specific- deer or turkey might be good choices.
> Picking a firearm is a rather personal thing(we are all different). I might suggest a Remington Express Youth model in 20 gauge as a good choice. Walmart or Mills Fleet Farm might be good places to get one at a low price. No matter what you decide take the safety class and urge your spouse to take it also. The class is for 11 year olds on up(many adults take the class). It will give you alot of knowledge.


thanks!!! going to read up on that site now!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

And perhaps your 2nd step would be a Minnesota permit to carry? Just to aggravate the antis a bit.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> And perhaps your 2nd step would be a Minnesota permit to carry? Just to aggravate the antis an bit.


hehe :teehee:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hiwall said:


> Minnesota has a fine Firearms Safety Course(I was an instructor for 15 years). See here-----
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/firearms/index.html
> They also have Advanced Hunter Ed classes which are species specific- deer or turkey might be good choices.
> Picking a firearm is a rather personal thing(we are all different). I might suggest a Remington Express Youth model in 20 gauge as a good choice. Walmart or Mills Fleet Farm might be good places to get one at a low price. No matter what you decide take the safety class and urge your spouse to take it also. The class is for 11 year olds on up(many adults take the class). It will give you alot of knowledge.


great info! i found a volunteer instructor right in my hometown!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I shot my first deer with a 20 gauge. Worked like a charm with a slug. I would look into a .22 rifle or pistol fo marksmanship practice. Ammo is cheap and a lot of ranges have 22 pistol leagues and ammo is cheap. Have a blast


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if you have an NRA range or an IWLA range in your area. Call them up and see if anyone would be willing to show you around and teach you a bit. 
Good luck!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got a call back from a firearm safety instructor and he gave me great information! going to study the DNR manual and take an online test (feels like i am getting my drivers license! ) lol then once i pass the test will meet up with two instructors for a field test. sweet! got some studying to do! also planning on purchasing my gun this weekend. going to go back and test out a couple guns that was recommended. thank you all for good info!!! lots to learn! lol


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck enjoy the sport and respect your obligations to safety. Hope you find it half as enjoyable as I do. I"d say as much as I do but that gets expensive


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Really good info on here, just wanted to point out that it would be worth it to at least try a good 12ga pump or semi with a nice recoil pad and a moderate 2 3/4" shell. You might be surprised at your ability to handle it. I have shot a 12ga since I was a teenager, never had trouble and know of many women who shoot them regularly. 
A single shot with a 3 1/2" magnum heavy load will kick like a mule, it makes a big difference.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I shot my first deer with a 20 gauge. Worked like a charm with a slug. I would look into a .22 rifle or pistol fo marksmanship practice. Ammo is cheap and a lot of ranges have 22 pistol leagues and ammo is cheap. Have a blast


I like my 20 & 12 gauge but I love my 22 rifle ! 

lhalfcent, Best of luck in you search. (and congrats )


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Very welcome not sure what your budget is but don't forget to put up a little ammo. Until you get some training and learn what you preffer let me suggest a few things I think is what you'll wnat to have.
> 
> 2 3/4 number 8 shot might say upland game load on the box for dove, quail hunting.
> 2 3/4 number 6 shot Game load you'd want them for pheasant maybe quail rabbit and squirrel
> ...


To add to the above:

Shot size is really dependent upon a number of factors. Game size, choke, average shot distance, and a few other things. As an example, if I'm shooting dove at something like 20 yards, I would select a more open choke like light modified or improved cylinder and #8 shot. The open choke allows the shot to spread faster, which does two things for me. The first is giving me a higher chance of hitting the bird, and the second is that not as many pellets will end up in the bird. To make up for the faster spread of the shot(larger pattern), I need more shot in the load to maintain an acceptable pattern density. This means I want smaller shot and/or a heavier load.

As another example, if I intended to hunt turkey and expected a 40 yard shot, I would need _at least_ a #6 shot size, and I would feel more comfortable with #5 or even #4. I would also want a tight choke such as full or extra full, and a very heavy payload of shot. The larger shot is necessary because it retains energy better(necessary for adequate penetration on the larger animal), but the downside is that I can't get as many pellets for the same overall weight. This leads to the heavier load of something like 1 1/4 ounce versus a 1 ounce. The tighter choke keeps the pellets closer together, so there is a better chance of more of them striking the target.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Really good info on here, just wanted to point out that it would be worth it to at least try a good 12ga pump or semi with a nice recoil pad and a moderate 2 3/4" shell. You might be surprised at your ability to handle it. I have shot a 12ga since I was a teenager, never had trouble and know of many women who shoot them regularly.
> A single shot with a 3 1/2" magnum heavy load will kick like a mule, it makes a big difference.


I agree with this. I started shooting a 12 gauge when I was around 8 or so. The stock had been cut down, so it fit me a little better than a standard length stock would have. Actually, stock fit is really important. A stock that doesn't fit you will hinder your snap shooting and it will make the recoil seem even more pronounced.

A 12 gauge with a limbsaver recoil pad and a stock that fits you should be pretty easy to handle, especially if you go for the low recoil slugs and buckshot. 3.5" mags from anything other than a gas operated autoloader are brutal, in my opinion.


----------

